# Virginia Flake tobacco



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

After reading about Hamborger Veermaster on this forum I tried it.... and realy like it.
In fact, I liked it enough to buy some to put away and age it.
Some one mentioned that Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake is similar to Hamborger Veermaster and would be good for aging as well.
Also, Escudo Navy Deluxe. But this one is only available in 50gr tins. Also this one is not straight Virginia but a combo of Perique/Virginia.

If you smoked thes tobacco's I would love to hear your opinion.

Thank you,

Igor


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Love them both. They are different however. FVF is a full VA and somewhat HTF. Well worth the wait though. Escudo is a VaPer, which means that it has some level of perique in the blend. This gives it a peppery note that many - myself included - like. Both are well worth a try.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Forgive me, but what's HTF?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

hard to find.

I just opened a tin of escudo from 08, it's fantastic


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

If any one can add to that list of tobacco worth trying, that would be great too.
Similar to Hamborger Veermaster....


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

FVF is definitely one you should check out; it's darned good anyway, but with age, well, I hate to admit this, but I have to confess I think it ages better than HV. Escudo I can't help you with; I don't like strong perique blends. The only blends I like with perique are ones like Hal O' the Wynd where it's added with a very light hand. You might want to try SG's Best Brown Flake as well. I'd also recommend GLP Union Square, though it really jumps up after three years in the tin compared to younger stuff.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

escudo is a Va/per well worth trying after it's had a couple of yrs of age. Another Va/per I enjoy is bulleye, and LNF by PS. If you want to try straight Virginias I suggest Marble kake, which is similur to HV depending on how you cut the kake. 
FVF is wonderful lots of smoky grassish/hayish sweet notes after it's had a dirt nap for a year or longer. ROTT it's a bit raw


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Nobody's mentioned Dunhill Flake yet.
I personally haven't tried it, but (I think) it's another straight Virginia.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

laloin said:


> escudo is a Va/per well worth trying after it's had a couple of yrs of age. Another Va/per I enjoy is bulleye, and LNF by PS. If you want to try straight Virginias I suggest Marble kake, which is similur to HV depending on how you cut the kake.
> FVF is wonderful lots of smoky grassish/hayish sweet notes after it's had a dirt nap for a year or longer. ROTT it's a bit raw


I would argue that both fvf and escudo are fine when new. I've smoked both new and aged and while there is a difference it's not as if the non-aged stuff is rubbish. I enjoyed non-aged escudo so much I bought 13 tins of it


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

scopawl said:


> Nobody's mentioned Dunhill Flake yet.
> I personally haven't tried it, but (I think) it's another straight Virginia.


DF is definitely a straight VA. GH&Co. makes some nice ones; bright CR flake and Scotch Flake come to mind (I'm mentioning the BCR Flake on reputation alone). A straight VaPer, Louisiana Flake is excellent as well. In the VaPer group, Reiner LGF counts as one of my favorites and contains a smidgen of burley that I think gives a better, cooler burn than most straight VaPers. And then there's *Ennerdale*, as good a Va as you'll find -- if you can find it under the "essence". :lol:


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Some great recomendations guys.
Since a number of people mentioned that Sam Gawith Full Virginia is tough to find, and it was in stock at Pipes and Cigars, I placed an order for some, as well as a few others.
:thumb:

Sam Gawith Full Virginia 10oz
McClelland Tin Stave-Aged 35 Virginia Ribbon 50gr. (BTW has anyone smoked this)
McClelland frog morton two 50gr.
Escudo Navy DeLuxe two 50gr.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dunhill Flake for me to fill the "straight Virginia" specification. I'll take issue with Jim on the "straight VaPer" designation of Louisiana Flake - Lakeland in abundance. A lightweight version of 1792 in terms of Essence and Topping, but no Whisky (??). Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls - now that's straight VaPer. A little bit of age does seem to do these good. A few months is enough. 

Try Davidoff Medallion Flake - Similar to the Dunhill Navy Rolls with an added core of black Cavendish. 

Question - Escudo is a tobacco that I believe is not available in the UK. I've seen Dunhill Navy Rolls describes as a straight equivalent. Is this the case?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> I'll take issue with Jim on the "straight VaPer" designation of Louisiana Flake - Lakeland in abundance. A lightweight version of 1792 in terms of Essence and Topping, but no Whisky (??).
> Try Davidoff Medallion Flake - Similar to the Dunhill Navy Rolls with an added core of black Cavendish.
> 
> Question - Escudo is a tobacco that I believe is not available in the UK. I've seen Dunhill Navy Rolls describes as a straight equivalent. Is this the case?


First, I'll agree with anybody who tastes Lakeland (who also likes it, as opposed to a paranoid, knee-jerk reaction :lol. I never think about whatever Lakeland might be there, but I'm pretty much enured to it I suppose. I don't get any Lakeland out of Bob's Chocolate Flake either, although mine was a pound, not a tin (likewise with my LF).

Second, believe it or not, despite being a Dunhill tinman for many years, I never tried the Deluxe Navy Rolls. 

I think we should throw Bayou Morning Flake into the mix, if we're going to get serious about the perique. :smile: And general potency.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

iggy_jet said:


> McClelland Tin Stave-Aged 35 Virginia Ribbon 50gr. (BTW has anyone smoked this)
> .


I have a tin in the cellar; I won't be smoking it until it's had five years of rest though-McClelland virginias are just too rough for me young.

By the way, as far as the VaPers go, do yourself a big favor and just try one before buying a variety of them. They are NOT the same thing as straight Virginias by any stretch. My personal recommendation would be Escudo, but then I don't like perique, so I'm probably the wrong person to chose one. Just don't assume that, because you loved Hamborger Veermaster than you'll like VaPers. Many do; some don't. Make sure first.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Mark,
I only got two tins of Escudo, no big money spend here.
Will try one and see how I like it, and leave the other on the bottom shelve for later (much later).

BTW. would you leave the escudo in the tin or transfer it to a jar for aging? Same question with McClelland Tin Stave-Aged 35 Virginia Ribbon.


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

To expand even more, what about H&H Virginia Night or Virginia Memory #10? 

Once tax returns came out I'll be picking up a few blends. I am also eyeballing some squadron leader. Don't quite have the financial ability to buy enough to smoke and store right now.

Just can't wait to get my trade samples to go crazy.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have tried as many Va and VaPer flake tobaks as I can get my hands on. They are my favorite smoke. I prefer them aged at least 5 years - personal preference.

I feel that there is a lot of variety in how the flakes from different manufacturers taste. For my palate, FVF, McRanies, Wessex Dark Flake, Orlik, HOTW, HV, Astleys 109, St James Flake, Dark Star are superb tobaccos. However, the Dark Star had 10+ years of age. I have no idea how it tastes fresh from a tin. On the other hand I havent had a flake from Gawith & Hoggarth or Macbaren that I liked and most Mclellands are finicky for me.

I would also recommend Stonehaven if you can get your hands on some. I don't know exactly what that stuff is but it is so, so good. Yummy!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I always leave 'em in the tin; they're already sealed and good to go. I check my tins a couple of times a year, just in case rust were to develop or anything, but it hasn't happened yet. You're in a more humid area, I assume, so I'd check from time to time.

Oops; sorry! Didn't see there was a second page...


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Virginia flakes, yes  Tasty stuff. I really enjoy Dunhill's Light Flake. I've got a few tins sitting in my cellar right now, and I'm saving them for some future time. It has such a nice clean sweet rich taste, with citrusy highlights. This makes me want to dig one up...

A while ago, I was also quite lucky to find a tin of McLelland's Christmas Cheer 2009 buried at the back of a display shelf at my local Tobacconist. I haven't opened it, but if it's anything like the other CC years that I've tried, it's a very nice VF. I've already got too much in my cellar, but I'm still tempted to start stocking it with at least one tin per year.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

On the average, how long do you guys age your tobacco before opening a tin or a jar?
I just opened a tin of McClealand Deep hollow that has a date of 2008 on it.. very nice smoke.
Found it at a B&M a few weeks ago..


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Just got the order in...
Everything is in jars and labled.
Stoped at the local b&m and picked up a tin of Escudo... if I read the date correctly, it's 2011.


----------



## Salty (Sep 9, 2012)

I haven't read all the responses, so I may be repeating. FVF! Get it, and store it by the pound. I have six jars and I am anxiously awaiting smoking them in their aged state.

I am smoking a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced, which is a Virginia blend with a citrus casing. Very nice. I also really like Gawith's Best Brown Flake, and Rattray's Old Gowrie.

I have not tried Red Ribbon from McCranie's, Rattray's Hal o' the Wyn, or Ben Hartwell Signature, but they are on my list.

Cheers to you!
Salty


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

iggy_jet said:


> On the average, how long do you guys age your tobacco before opening a tin or a jar?


As long as I can, not as long as I'd like.
If it was practical, I'd prefer to wait six years. However, I've only been smoking (and building the cellar) about four, so you can see the problem...
However, as a minimum, I'd recommend waiting at least six months, just to let the blend settle. Virginia blends can be misleading before that.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Garin said:


> A while ago, I was also quite lucky to find a tin of McLelland's Christmas Cheer 2009 buried at the back of a display shelf at my local Tobacconist. I haven't opened it, but if it's anything like the other CC years that I've tried, it's a very nice VF. I've already got too much in my cellar, but I'm still tempted to start stocking it with at least one tin per year.


09 was the first one I bought and smoked; it certainly convinced me to add some every year. What I wish I had done is buy more 09 though...


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm still learning my feet with tobaccos, so this might seem a somewhat redundant question:
I've only tried HV and FVF in terms of straight virginia flakes but seeing as they're both somewhat hard to find do you guys reckon the Dunhill Flake and Orlik Golden Slice are as good? 
Are they more comparable to HV because they're light coloured virginias? I'm looking for something along those lines if this is true.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Paul, if you are looking to get some HV and FVF both are available in bulk at pipes and cigars on-line.
I just got an order of FVF yesterday.


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Unfortunately P&C's international delivery costs are outrageous so I can't use them.

If I'm ordering from the USA SmokingPipes.com have a much better delivery charge. Or I'll be using one of the places in the UK that I've used before.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

scopawl said:


> I've only tried HV and FVF in terms of straight virginia flakes but seeing as they're both somewhat hard to find do you guys reckon the Dunhill Flake and Orlik Golden Slice are as good?
> Are they more comparable to HV because they're light coloured virginias? I'm looking for something along those lines if this is true.


OGS has a tiny amount of perique in it, so it's in the direction of Escudo and Reiner LGF. Dunhill Flake gets better marks than HV at tobaccoreviews, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

scopawl said:


> Unfortunately P&C's international delivery costs are outrageous so I can't use them.
> 
> If I'm ordering from the USA SmokingPipes.com have a much better delivery charge. Or I'll be using one of the places in the UK that I've used before.


Paul, I didn't see that you live in Stockholm.
What about ordering direct from danpipe.de?


----------



## scopawl (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Jim, I think I might take a gamble on each of them. I haven't found too many tobaccos I really dislike so far, so I imagine they'll probably work out okay!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> OGS has a tiny amount of perique in it, so it's in the direction of Escudo and Reiner LGF. Dunhill Flake gets better marks than HV at tobaccoreviews, for whatever that's worth.


Huh. I'll have to try OSG again one of these days. I know it supposedly has perique in it, but I couldn't taste it at all (and I'm pretty sensitive to the stuff). I would say it's much closer to HV than to Escudo.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

I tried the Escudo today, the tin is dated 2011.
It was a good smoke, but you definatly know you not smoking straight virginia.
Not to mention the fact I was smoking outside in the cold and rushing through it... can't rush that smoke, it will overpower you..


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

freestoke said:


> OGS has a tiny amount of perique in it, so it's in the direction of Escudo and Reiner LGF. Dunhill Flake gets better marks than HV at tobaccoreviews, for whatever that's worth.





scopawl said:


> I'm still learning my feet with tobaccos, so this might seem a somewhat redundant question:
> I've only tried HV and FVF in terms of straight virginia flakes but seeing as they're both somewhat hard to find do you guys reckon the Dunhill Flake and Orlik Golden Slice are as good?
> Are they more comparable to HV because they're light coloured virginias? I'm looking for something along those lines if this is true.


Personally, I find Dunhill Flake (the artist formerly called LIGHT Flake) and OGS to be almost identical. Both excellent of course. OGS is half the price, tsk!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

What about Mac Baren's virginia #1 compared to HV and/or FVF?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

iggy_jet said:


> What about Mac Baren's virginia #1 compared to HV and/or FVF?


I found it a bit bland and bitey (from MacBitten, after all). I finished what I had by mixing it with Navy Flake (half flake each stuffed/folded), which was pretty good thinking about it now.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

McBarn Virginia #1 has that honey on toast taste, I preferr to smoke a bowl of it for my breakfast when I get up early enough for a morning smoke.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Iggy - some other light-medium VA Flakes that I love are Peretti's Boston Slices, Iwan Ries IRC VA Flake, Altadis #507 VA Slices, Boswell VA Slice, Marlin Flake and the F&Ts. Another 'loca' blend is Sherlock Holmes PC VR Blend, which is yummy but with Cavendish and a bit of Per.

You are close enough to Boston that you ought to take a day in Boston and sample Peretti's many jars. They have a full range of their own VA flakes, as well as GH.

hp
les


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Les,
That's a lot of choices!!!!
Might take your advice and drive over to Peretti's.. If I do, will have to let you guys know what goodies I found.
We have a nice B&M win Worcester, Owl Shop... it's been around for many years and has a good sellection of pipe tobacco and cigars... small place but big inventory.
Also, Watch City Cigar in Framingham (my friend works there)...


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

I would love to try some FVF and marble kake. I do really like burley's, so am interested in full Va. Don't know if I'll have the patience to dry for a couple hours. Maybe I'll need to set some out in the morning while a pot of coffee is brewing, and by the time the pots dry, so will my baccy!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Better to just load it in your pipe the night before and have it _with_ the coffee!


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Better to just load it in your pipe the night before and have it _with_ the coffee!


Ha, tell my kids that. At least with the snow mortar I made I can puff while we're playing with it. Just have to be careful to not puff too deeply with pumping.


----------

